# We lost a music legend today



## alloy (Jul 28, 2021)

Dusty Hill of ZZ Top past away today at 72..

I saw them once a few years ago.

I heard he got through the pearly gates and said... lord take me downtown I'm just looking for some tush.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jul 28, 2021)

He surpassed his own dreams, he's respected by his peers and millions other....better to burn out than fade away. Hard to grasp the big names of our era passing away. RIP Dusty.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 28, 2021)

One by one they are dropping. It was slow as first (and mostly self-induced) but is gaining speed as nature takes its course. It ain't over until Keith packs it in.

RIP Dusty


----------



## alloy (Jul 29, 2021)

The self induced ones are the worst.  Every day I listen to classic vinyl and hear Janis, Jimi, Jim,John, David...................ect.

It goes on and on.   Unfortunately it will never end. We only live so long.

 But thankfully their music will live on.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 29, 2021)

AMEN!


----------



## martik777 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Aukai (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jul 29, 2021)

My wife's friend just saw them in concert at the local casino just a week or two ago.  She sent a little video of them.   They still sounded great.  

RIP  Dusty. 

Joe


----------



## WesPete66 (Jul 29, 2021)

My son & I once waited for them to exit the venue they just played in. Dusty was gracious enough to come spend a few minutes with fans, sign cd's, shake hands...  I'll always remember his fingertips, callused, made me think of little elephant's feet. ha
He may be gone, but never forgotten!


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 29, 2021)

Thank goodness we still have Paul and Ringo
-M


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 29, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Thank goodness we still have Paul and Ringo
> -M


And Justin Bieber.

BWAHAHAHA.   Couldn't resist.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 29, 2021)

Yes, can't forget Justin


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 29, 2021)

and Boy George
(although his stuff was kinda catchy) 
PLUS he was on the A Team with Mr. T


----------



## Daphharr (Jul 29, 2021)

The wife took me a concert in Denver with Kid Rock and ZZ Top it was crazy, we were right up to the stage. The best and worst part was Dusty had what appeared to be and extra leg or vegetable in his pants. It was hard to listen to the music with that distraction. I tried telling my wife that it would be impossible to play the bass and support that blood flow.


What a legend!


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 29, 2021)

What?  Vegetable?  holy cow- you're makin me nervous


----------



## Daphharr (Jul 29, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> What?  Vegetable?  holy cow- you're makin me nervous


Yes. It appeared to be an odd, shaped cucumber... (The wife will forever remember Dusty) It was a lot like the Spinal Tap movie but real... It was funny and took some of my masculinity.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 29, 2021)

Hendrix supposedly had a ginormous member as well


----------



## alloy (Jul 29, 2021)

7milesup said:


> And Justin Bieber.
> 
> BWAHAHAHA.   Couldn't resist.


 Oh no, we have a *"Belieber" *here. This site is going to heck in a hurry


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 30, 2021)

"And now we return to our regularly scheduled program"


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 30, 2021)

RIP Dusty 

sharp dressed man and TV dinners we my favorites amongst others


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 30, 2021)

Waitin' for the bus- great groove- have mercy!


----------



## KevinM (Jul 30, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Waitin' for the bus- great groove- have mercy!


Good luck on the bus.  I'll bet you have to wait all day.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 30, 2021)

A bike rally is just not the same without a little ZZ playing.

R.I.P.


----------



## alloy (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## erikmannie (Aug 9, 2021)

ZZ Top did it right!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 9, 2021)

alloy said:


> View attachment 374778


Nope


----------



## brino (Aug 9, 2021)

La Grange and Jesus just left Chicago are my favourites.

-brino


----------



## kb58 (Aug 9, 2021)

Ike Turner used to live Very close to us, close enough that we could hear their practice sessions from their backyard (this was in typical middle-class suburbia, a huge fall for him).  After he died of a drug overdose, I read up on him and was shocked how many movers and shakers in the music industry he knew. If only I had spoken with him more, now knowing that he knew Chuck Berry, B.B. King, Elvis, etc.

Yes, I know what he did and he paid for it the rest of his life, watching his former wife go onto greatness he could have only imagined. If only he'd supported her...


----------

